# Chat thread?



## Amber4

Well I'm always browsing Teen Parenting and they have one. I thought it'd be a good idea for on here. Don't know what you all think, but I speak to some of you girls a lot on facebook, but I know some of you girls don't have it. I thought it'd be nice to talk about anything in general? Plus I get bored too easy and I'm always on here and hate when it's quiet :coffee:

Didn't wanna make another thread either but omg! I love facebook for reading other peoples drama :blush: It's not really a good thing I just read though. I'm shocked :shock: Some girl I went to school with had a baby about 2 years ago and she's now a single Mum (the guy was an asshole though) and recently I noticed she'd been talking to a guy I used to work with. He was a proper ladies man and full of himself. I don't know, I was young :blush: and found him quite attractive but didn't go further than that. Anyways turns out she's pregnant by him now (7 weeks) He's only just had a baby with another girl he doesn't see. All I can say is I'm glad I didn't have anything to do with him now. :nope: She's slating him saying he doesn't want nothing to do with their new baby! Eek. 

Feel free to add whatever you like :flower:


----------



## trinaestella

Well that's a bit of an awkward situation she's in :dohh:

I know I think a chat thread is a great idea! I get so bored and then when this section is boring I just get even more bored lol, I have most of you girls on facebook but I don't use it that much so I don't really speak to none of you's :nope:


----------



## Amber4

I see you mainly on twitter and I haven't even got a clue how to post back to anyone. I'm constantly wanting to like something like facebook but obviously you can't :haha:


----------



## MumToBe2012

Chat thread is a great idea :) And if I chat to you girls more I'll give you my facebook lol


----------



## veganmama

i like this chat thread idea!


----------



## trinaestella

LOL omg twitter i use to rant mostly, because on facebook i have my family and my boyfriend and sometimes i bitch about my boyfriend and dont want him to see :laugh2:
I know all you can do is retweet, i use that as a like. :thumbup:
x


----------



## Amber4

MumToBe2012 said:


> Chat thread is a great idea :) And if I chat to you girls more I'll give you my facebook lol

I don't know your name, sorry!! but you'll get to know everyone soon enough. Took me a while to get to know most of the girls :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Haha. I bitch about Damon on facebook if he's annoyed me enough :haha: I don't even know how to re-tweet. I'm useless :haha:


----------



## MumToBe2012

Amber4 said:


> MumToBe2012 said:
> 
> 
> Chat thread is a great idea :) And if I chat to you girls more I'll give you my facebook lol
> 
> I don't know your name, sorry!! but you'll get to know everyone soon enough. Took me a while to get to know most of the girls :hugs:Click to expand...

It's Katie :)


----------



## Mb2012

Lol I'm guilty of using facebook to be nosy, I'm so close to the end I have like nothing else to do. There's a guy on my friends list and I swear he gets a new girlfriend every other day and he's back with one he badmouthed just the other week and she's all over his facebook talking about how she isn't going anywhere and blah blah....I don't understand how girls can go back to a guy after he treats you like dirt on the internet for everyone to see.


----------



## Amber4

Lol. It's quite amusing reading facebook every day, seen as I don't have nothing better to do now. I swear pregnancy has turned me into a facebook addict. I always wonder the same thing about girls like that too. I wouldn't wanna be someones "booty call"


----------



## MumToBe2012

Mb2012 said:


> Lol I'm guilty of using facebook to be nosy, I'm so close to the end I have like nothing else to do. There's a guy on my friends list and I swear he gets a new girlfriend every other day and he's back with one he badmouthed just the other week and she's all over his facebook talking about how she isn't going anywhere and blah blah....I don't understand how girls can go back to a guy after he treats you like dirt on the internet for everyone to see.

I agree. I don't see how ANY girl can go back to a guy who treats her like crap on the internet or in private. I mean yeah it's because they love them, but just hate it when a guy is obviously never going to change or not change for that girl and yet they won't finish them for good : /


----------



## trinaestella

I might sound like a hypocrite saying this because of previous relationships, but I agree.
I promised that I'll never let a guy treat me like crap and I'd go back to him though!


----------



## Amber4

I guess it's harder to see it yourself when you're in the relationship though. I know I'd struggle to walk away from my OH, even if I knew I was being treated like a fool. I guess that's coz I'm pregnant though. If I wasn't I know it would be easier.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

All I have to add is..

*WOAH TRINA!! YOU FREAKIN HUGE GIRL!!*

Said as if I am from the Ghetto... Obviously :coffee: :rofl:


----------



## Amber4

You should actually record yourself saying that Nade. I need a laugh :D


----------



## MumToBe2012

Amber4 said:


> I guess it's harder to see it yourself when you're in the relationship though. I know I'd struggle to walk away from my OH, even if I knew I was being treated like a fool. I guess that's coz I'm pregnant though. If I wasn't I know it would be easier.

I agree:thumbup:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I'm really over tired hyper.. Like the time I placed my face on a gorilla's body :dohh:
So I probably actually am slightly tempted .. yes I might :haha:
x


----------



## Amber4

:haha: Thinking about that maybe I shouldn't encourage you to do these things...


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Haha I'm not as bad as I was Amber.. Not now I'm able to leave the house and interact with humans :haha:

Knowing my luck I would offend someone and get some Ghetto peoples sending me hate mail and threatening to 'slice me up' or something scary :|

x


----------



## Amber4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyUVqtXEgIE&feature=related

I'd be careful too if I was you Nade!


----------



## trinaestella

Nade..Tadpole said:


> All I have to add is..
> 
> *WOAH TRINA!! YOU FREAKIN HUGE GIRL!!*
> 
> Said as if I am from the Ghetto... Obviously :coffee: :rofl:

LMAO :rofl:
Thank you babe, loving the ghetto-ness btw:hugs:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Amber4 said:


> I guess it's harder to see it yourself when you're in the relationship though. I know I'd struggle to walk away from my OH, even if I knew I was being treated like a fool. I guess that's coz I'm pregnant though. If I wasn't I know it would be easier.

Deffffinitely harder when you're the one in a relationship. I was in a severely abusive relationship for almost 3 years, and was honestly scared for a long time to leave him. After that long you begin to believe how pathetic and worthless he says you are, too :/ I still frequently feel entirely unlovable because I let him tear me down for so long.


Oh a happier note, good lord is my facebook boring today xD 
*sips coke* I should probably go to caffeine free soon :blush: 
I think my OH stays two hours way just so I can't make him go get me Indian food:haha:


----------



## Amber4

Miss_Quirky said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> I guess it's harder to see it yourself when you're in the relationship though. I know I'd struggle to walk away from my OH, even if I knew I was being treated like a fool. I guess that's coz I'm pregnant though. If I wasn't I know it would be easier.
> 
> Deffffinitely harder when you're the one in a relationship. I was in a severely abusive relationship for almost 3 years, and was honestly scared for a long time to leave him. After that long you begin to believe how pathetic and worthless he says you are, too :/ I still frequently feel entirely unlovable because I let him tear me down for so long.
> 
> 
> Oh a happier note, good lord is my facebook boring today xD
> *sips coke* I should probably go to caffeine free soon :blush:
> I think my OH stays two hours way just so I can't make him go get me Indian food:haha:Click to expand...

I'm glad you're away from him now :hugs: No one deserves to be treated like that! 

I've recently become addicted to Dr Pepper in cans. Not a bottle! Otherwise it tastes weird :wacko: I don't know how that works though! 
Lol my OH would never go out and get me food either. He just passes me the phone to ring for a takeaway :haha: It's got to the point where I'm too embarrassed to call as I do it that much. :blush:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Amber4 said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> I guess it's harder to see it yourself when you're in the relationship though. I know I'd struggle to walk away from my OH, even if I knew I was being treated like a fool. I guess that's coz I'm pregnant though. If I wasn't I know it would be easier.
> 
> Deffffinitely harder when you're the one in a relationship. I was in a severely abusive relationship for almost 3 years, and was honestly scared for a long time to leave him. After that long you begin to believe how pathetic and worthless he says you are, too :/ I still frequently feel entirely unlovable because I let him tear me down for so long.
> 
> 
> Oh a happier note, good lord is my facebook boring today xD
> *sips coke* I should probably go to caffeine free soon :blush:
> I think my OH stays two hours way just so I can't make him go get me Indian food:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you're away from him now :hugs: No one deserves to be treated like that!
> 
> I've recently become addicted to Dr Pepper in cans. Not a bottle! Otherwise it tastes weird :wacko: I don't know how that works though!
> Lol my OH would never go out and get me food either. He just passes me the phone to ring for a takeaway :haha: It's got to the point where I'm too embarrassed to call as I do it that much. :blush:Click to expand...

 :3 thanks :hugs:

Heh I love Dr.Pepper :) But my OH tends to drink it all. 
Aww, at least you can get takeout! I live so remote, no one will drive out this far to deliver :dohh: Hmm...wonder if I could trick my stepdad into doing it......>.> Unlikely :haha:


----------



## Angelbabymama

Helloo everyone I'm Lola, how are you all?
#1 I've discovered that I really suck at baking shortbread and should stick to baking cakes, cupcakes and muffins. :( 
#2 I really should chat to you girls more, this area of B&B is so happy compared to everywhere else lol.

Excuse random post lol x


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Lmfao!!! I should be careful who I offend :rofl:
Xx


----------



## MumToBe2012

Amber4 said:


> I'm glad you're away from him now :hugs: No one deserves to be treated like that!
> 
> I've recently become addicted to Dr Pepper in cans. Not a bottle! Otherwise it tastes weird :wacko: I don't know how that works though!
> Lol my OH would never go out and get me food either. He just passes me the phone to ring for a takeaway :haha: It's got to the point where I'm too embarrassed to call as I do it that much. :blush:

All I could eat at one point was takeaways and mostly subway haha. and i used to drink diet coke all the time before i was pregnant now i can't stand it lol


----------



## Amber4

Where we live it's too far out for Chinese :( so I have to order something like pizza/kebab and I don't always want that :( I'd try your stepdad. My trick is usually "baby wants it and you can't argue with that"

:D


----------



## MumToBe2012

delete


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:haha: Can't hurt to try! 

Urggg now that's all I want and everything else sounds gross... *headdesk* I do this to myself fairly often


----------



## beanzz

MumToBe2012 said:


> All I could eat at one point was takeaways and mostly subway haha. and i used to drink diet coke all the time before i was pregnant now i can't stand it lol

I'm the complete opposite! Before pregnancy I preferred flavoured waters and juices, y'no the healthy stuff... Now when I need to be healthy all I want is fizzy pop! :dohh:


Oh and I've actually managed a whole 2 days in bed now. My bum hurts from being sat on it for so long :haha:


----------



## MumToBe2012

beanzz said:


> I'm the complete opposite! Before pregnancy I preferred flavoured waters and juices, y'no the healthy stuff... Now when I need to be healthy all I want is fizzy pop! :dohh:
> 
> 
> Oh and I've actually managed a whole 2 days in bed now. My bum hurts from being sat on it for so long :haha:

Weird thing is I can drink fizzy stuff, just not diet coke anymore or lemonade. And I can drink normal coke unfortunately :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Angelbabymama said:


> Helloo everyone I'm Lola, how are you all?
> #1 I've discovered that I really suck at baking shortbread and should stick to baking cakes, cupcakes and muffins. :(
> #2 I really should chat to you girls more, this area of B&B is so happy compared to everywhere else lol.
> 
> Excuse random post lol x

:hi:

I suck at baking too :( I only make crispy cakes and burnt the chocolate once :blush:

Were all lovely here :D x


----------



## Amber4

MumToBe2012 said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're away from him now :hugs: No one deserves to be treated like that!
> 
> I've recently become addicted to Dr Pepper in cans. Not a bottle! Otherwise it tastes weird :wacko: I don't know how that works though!
> Lol my OH would never go out and get me food either. He just passes me the phone to ring for a takeaway :haha: It's got to the point where I'm too embarrassed to call as I do it that much. :blush:
> 
> All I could eat at one point was takeaways and mostly subway haha. and i used to drink diet coke all the time before i was pregnant now i can't stand it lolClick to expand...

Subway? why mention it? :cry: I had to send OH to buy me one the other day as I couldn't stop thinking about it. I could just eat another one now :dohh: :haha:


----------



## MumToBe2012

Amber4 said:


> Subway? why mention it? :cry: I had to send OH to buy me one the other day as I couldn't stop thinking about it. I could just eat another one now :dohh: :haha:

I know it's horrible wanting it so much :cry: I used to eat healthily and smaller portions before I got pregnant now I eat like a horse and want a subway everyday haha


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I used to eat more, but was never really overweight...stupid pregnancy, now I feel fat and I am losing weight Dx


----------



## beanzz

Did you post about it on Facebook Amber? Someone did and thanks to them I had to send mine out the next day for my usual tikka sub :haha:


----------



## Amber4

I eat too much now too :( Last night I was thinking about how I really will need a healthy eating plan when she's here. I think a gym membership will be needed too lol.


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> Did you post about it on Facebook Amber? Someone did and thanks to them I had to send mine out the next day for my usual tikka sub :haha:

It was Kirsty! (elizax) I was going crazy for one after that!


----------



## MumToBe2012

I have a gym membership but had to cancel till i've had my baby.. i'm gonna end up huge haha

Talking about subway is making me want one badly now yike haha


----------



## Amber4

I ban everyone from mentioning subway from now on otherwise I'll go crazy too :dohh: 

This pregnancy will make me do anything for food :haha:


----------



## MumToBe2012

I know I'm loving food too much. llol


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Did you post about it on Facebook Amber? Someone did and thanks to them I had to send mine out the next day for my usual tikka sub :haha:
> 
> It was Kirsty! (elizax) I was going crazy for one after that!Click to expand...

Aha was it, can't remember anything these days! But yea thanks to her I was desperate for a subway sarni too! :haha: had to use the "Oakley really wants subway and he's STAAAARVING!" line to get it though :haha:


----------



## Mb2012

Lol geez girls major chat thread I leave to go do something come back and you guys are up to 5 pages.


----------



## beanzz

Woops, sorry didn't see the "S" word ban til after I posted ;) hehe


----------



## makeupgirl

This is really random... But I'm watching the Miss California Teen USA pageant to support a friend of mine & it's bumming me out that I won't ever be able to compete in them anymore... :cry:

Blahhh, oh well. Everything happens for a reason! :thumbup:


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Did you post about it on Facebook Amber? Someone did and thanks to them I had to send mine out the next day for my usual tikka sub :haha:
> 
> It was Kirsty! (elizax) I was going crazy for one after that!Click to expand...
> 
> Aha was it, can't remember anything these days! But yea thanks to her I was desperate for a subway sarni too! :haha: had to use the "Oakley really wants subway and he's STAAAARVING!" line to get it though :haha:Click to expand...

OH usually says "Feed her then" :dohh: If he wasn't going out already I wouldn't of got one lol.


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> Woops, sorry didn't see the "S" word ban til after I posted ;) hehe

I'll let you off :thumbup:


----------



## Amber4

makeupgirl said:


> This is really random... But I'm watching the Miss California Teen USA pageant to support a friend of mine & it's bumming me out that I won't ever be able to compete in them anymore... :cry:
> 
> Blahhh, oh well. Everything happens for a reason! :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beanzz

makeupgirl said:


> This is really random... But I'm watching the Miss California Teen USA pageant to support a friend of mine & it's bumming me out that I won't ever be able to compete in them anymore... :cry:
> 
> Blahhh, oh well. Everything happens for a reason! :thumbup:

It's not exactly the same but I can kinda sympathise as I was looking through my pics from before pregnancy and cried :cry: I miss my flat tum and being able to wear skirts without feeling like I look ridiculous. 
Even though it's all for my baby boy and he's worth it, it sure as hell depresses me when I look back at my body then :/..


----------



## Amber4

Agree with you Josie. I found some pictures on my photobucket last night and I looked so good. Without sounding big headed. Now I have tree trunk legs, big belly covered in stretch mark, fat face, I'm hairy everywhere and I have the worst skin. All worth it for Brooke. But I wanna look good again!


----------



## Mb2012

makeupgirl said:


> This is really random... But I'm watching the Miss California Teen USA pageant to support a friend of mine & it's bumming me out that I won't ever be able to compete in them anymore... :cry:
> 
> Blahhh, oh well. Everything happens for a reason! :thumbup:

Don't worry I promise it'll be worth it when your bundle of joy arrives. Not to mention your body may still look pretty good. I felt similar to that in the beginning but my bodies actually handled pregnancy really well :hugs:.


----------



## makeupgirl

Aww, I'm sure you ladies still look as gorgeous as you did before! Just with a little added bump  (Which in my opinion, is even more beautiful than a nice body!)


----------



## mommy2bee416

I like this chat idea, I saw this thread earlier, but fell asleep before I could click on it lol. 
And I really wish that I was bigger, don't really want to be this small any more.


----------



## beanzz

Oh i know, cant wait to have my body back!

I've managed to stay the same size clothes just switches to mostly maternity for tops but I still feel disgusting. I love my bump and I'll miss it when it's gone... But looking down at my thighs and my bum :sick: oh god they're actually gross now.
Can't even imagine what I'd be like if I went up a size or two like my mum did in all her pregnancies... I think I'd have to move my mirror out my room! :haha:

The good news is pregnancy has actually improved my face and hair! My spots have finally gone, all I needed were some extra hormones it seems :haha: and my hair is finally feeling better after bleaching it to death when I was in school :blush: poor hair.


----------



## beanzz

I've just looked down and noticed my bumps almost square but it's not hard like when i have a BH :wacko: wondering what weird position Oakley's got himself in this time :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Don't you just wish you could see inside your belly? I do! I'm sure she can hear what I'm thinking. 9 out of 10 times if I think "She's not moved for a while" she does. It's weird sometimes lol.


----------



## veganmama

i wish i could see inside my belly! i always look up on youtube preemies born the week im in to get an idea of what he looks like inside! hehe


----------



## Amber4

Aww. I can imagine at 33 weeks your little man looks very baby like, just small. I don't wanna look as it'll just make me more excited to meet her!


----------



## beanzz

Yes! I really wish we could!! I didn't even notice when he turned himself head up until the 4D scan :sad1: was pretty bummed at that. But his feet were in his face so I was still getting kicks upwards! :haha:

Omg vegan that's such a good idea. :D


----------



## veganmama

haha i know what you mean im dyyyyyyyying to meet my LO


----------



## mommy2bee416

So am I, but there's still so much time left before he gets here =/


----------



## Amber4

I really want a 3D scan :brat: Even though I had one already! But 16 weeks was AGES ago! I really wanna know what position she's in now. I have a regular scan in about 2 weeks so it'll still be nice to see her :flower:


----------



## Kaisma

I want this baby out Im so uncomfortable and sick of walking stairs up and down because I need to go to toilet!!!


----------



## Amber4

Kaisa you have 6 days till full term. OMG! Excited?


----------



## xxchloexx

Ugh my boobs have just gotten horrible!! I use to have really nice ones , they were big but when i took the bra off they stayed nice and perky and high.. Now there hugeee and hang horribly without a bra :(,,, not to mention my thighs which are ginormous and my stretch marks .. I complained i was fat before i was pregnant now looking back im like you stupid cow you were soooo skinny haha , wish i had of flaunted my belly more :( xxx


----------



## veganmama

DIDDO chloe! my boobs used to be so perfect without a bra and now theyre all hanging everywhere!!!


----------



## Kaisma

Yep excited!!! Although they changed my due date last scan to 1st Feb so really I would be full term on Wednesday :D But I go by the original due date its to confusing! :D


----------



## xxchloexx

I didnt realise how much my body changed till i proper looked at myself... Even my sides have got this little bulge of fat that they never had :(


----------



## mommy2bee416

I'm sure you ladies still have beautiful bodies. I'm not liking the tiger stripes that are starting to appear on my boobs


----------



## Mb2012

...does anyone else have one-sided stretchies? My little girl favors the right side has since she started kicking and I only have stretchmarks there...I feel like half a zebra I want to be whole lol.

You girls with boobs I'm so jealous, I was looking forward to that part of pregnancy and I've still got nothing going for me in that department :nope:.


----------



## mommy2bee416

I felt like my boobs weren't growing, but I've gone from a 34B to a 34D and those are starting not to cover any more


----------



## Amber4

My boobs don't have stretch marks, even though I know they've grown. I need some new bras again as they are starting to dig in at the top of my bump :( 

I'm also feeling annoyed over the way my Mum feeds her fish :haha: She over feeds them and it drives me nuts. It's not like I spent 2 years studying Animal Management or anything. :dohh:


----------



## trinaestella

My boobs are BIG so everyone keeps telling me, although i would have liked to think they were big before :haha:
But they are hideous! One has gone slightly saggy and granny-like, and theyre dark full of stretch marks, OH gets scared when he sees them, but doesnt put him off DTD thank God:dohh:

As for my belly, so far no stretch marks:thumbup:

Oil your skin ladies & prevent as much as you can:)!


----------



## beanzz

My bumps gettin soooo itchy now... My stretch mark creams and oils aren't working at getting rid of the itching anymore :sad1: think this means I'm in for some beasty stretch marks


----------



## snowfia

chat thread is such a good idea aha.

OH so kindly pointed out my stretch marks on the bottom of my tummy. I was quite happy not knowing they were there :( But they are soooo itchy and then hurt if I scratch them :'(


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

:wave: thought id join in the chat as i dont know many of you very well! I really wouldnt worry too much about stretchmarks etc... they honestly fade you can barely even tell they are there! :flower: how is everyone today? Im getting sick and tired of symptom spotting for labour... everytime i feel a braxton hick or a little "damp" im like ooo does this mean anything.. The other night i having contractions every ten minutes for two hours... then NOTHING :( booo lol xx


----------



## Amber4

OH turned around and told me while getting dressed the other day that "Woah, you have a lot of stretch marks" Well thank you very much :shock: Not that I hadn't noticed or anything! 

Tasha - :hi: I'm dreading get to 37-38 weeks as I know how bad I'll be too :haha: When did you have your son? Was it a good labour too? xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

He was 8 days late and induced LOL, labour was good though, total established labour was only 5 hours :D x


----------



## Amber4

Oh geez :haha: Well in that case :dust: x lots of it for you! lol. I hear people say boys are more lazy than girls (Don't know if there's any truth in that) so hopefully she'll make an appearance a bit earlier for you. 5 hours is really good though for being induced. Did you do RLT/capsules with your first? x


----------



## MumToBe2012

^That's not always true. I have a friend at the beginning of Feb and she's expecting a boy who's apparently always active and jumping about haha. I think I'm having a girl though lol.


----------



## Amber4

MumToBe2012 said:


> ^That's not always true. I have a friend at the beginning of Feb and she's expecting a boy who's apparently always active and jumping about haha. I think I'm having a girl though lol.

I didn't mean when they are inside. I meant when giving birth, sorry. Like more boys come late than girls :flower: lol.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Yes i did take raspberry leaf capsules and i sware by them! Im taking them again this time too! xx


----------



## MumToBe2012

Amber4 said:


> I didn't mean when they are inside. I meant when giving birth, sorry. Like more boys come late than girls :flower: lol.

Lol would have to disagree again  lol. I was a lazy baby haha and was born two weeks late and slept through for the first time when I was two weeks old whereas my brother was born early and was a terror haha. And I know someone who had a little girl last year and slept through since birth lol.

I think it doesn't matter what gender the baby is. You're either lucky or not lol.


----------



## Amber4

I'm gonna start taking them soon too! I hear so many people saying they were great so defo gonna them ago :thumbup:

Lol. There's defo no fact in just what I've heard. Every baby is different! :flower:


----------



## Amber4

I think BH have started for me after all this time :dohh: I keep getting shooting pains in my lady garden. Doesn't help I'm still worried my waters are leaking :(


----------



## MumToBe2012

Have you spoke to your gp/midwife about it? I'm sure it's nothing for you to worry about :)

I went to see a midwife today for my 16week appointment and she told me I'm not eating enough :o Which I thought was quite funny because I eat like a horse, especially now I'm pregnant lol


----------



## Amber4

I'm seeing her tomorrow so will defo mention it to her for a piece of mind. Still doesn't stop me worrying though :( I had a terrible night last night too and spent most of the night in pain =/ I've not really had BH so don't know how bad they can be. 

Why are you not eating enough? You don't need to eat a lot more than what you would usually do. I think it's only a few hundred calories extra needed. Defo need lots of fruit and veg though :thumbup: Hmm. Lol. I eat like a horse too. If she told me I didn't eat enough I'd tell her I eat too much most days :blush:


----------



## MumToBe2012

At least you're seeing her tomorrow and it's normal to worry, we just want our babies to be okay all the time :) And the pains could mean nothing, I mean I know I was earlier in my pregnancy than you are now but I've had really bad ones that have kept me awake at night and everything turned out fine :)

I don't know to be honest. I went to see her about an hour after I had had lunch as well so I was a bit shocked :o And I eat enough meat and vegetables lol. Must have been because I went to see her early afternoon when I hadn't eaten much yet. I just laughed when she said that.


----------



## veganmama

lol how does she know you aren't eating enough??? i went to see my midwife today at 12pm and i didnt eat yet lol she didn't say anything


----------



## MumToBe2012

From my urine sample lmao. She was looking at some colour chart haha


----------



## veganmama

lmao that's hilarious. i wonder how she thinks she's getting your calorie intake through a urine sample LOL


----------



## MumToBe2012

I have no idea lol. Of all the things I expected her to say when I was there that was not one of them haha


----------



## jemmie1994

my midwife had a go at me for not having any dinner after she looked at my wee...i was just leaving and she shouted after me 'eat something misses!'
on another note i just started on rasberry leaf tea...its so nice!!! have to put sugar in it to make it drinkable but i really like it if it helps with labour thats just a bonus now <3


----------



## MumToBe2012

I'm glad I'm not the only one a midwife has said that to :)


----------



## veganmama

wow raspberry leaf tea is good??? ouuuuu totally makes me wanna try some

does it taste like raspberries? lol


----------



## Mb2012

What is that stuff suppose to do?


----------



## Amber4

I'm taking capsules. I couldn't drink that amount of tea! Starting mine in next week or 2! Eek.

I just watched a DVD of the hospital as they don't do tours. I laughed most of the way through it because it made me nervous :blush:


----------



## ChiiBaby

I like this thread idea and i hope to get to know all of you :)


----------



## Amber4

ChiiBaby said:


> I like this thread idea and i hope to get to know all of you :)

:hi: How are you? :flow:


----------



## HellBunny

Hi everyone :)
I don't post much i generally stay in the Tri sections and Toddler Club.
I've got my scan thursday, just praying everything is okay x


----------



## HellBunny

On the food front she probably tested for Ketones, although not much of a concern occasionally its dangerous if you have them over a prolonged amount of time x


----------



## Amber4

I noticed you were half way yesterday Hell Bunny, but didn't wanna leave you a message in case you thought I was a creep! :blush: :haha: x


----------



## HellBunny

haha aww nope don't worry! your pregnancy seems to of flown! You excited?x


----------



## Amber4

It really has flown by! I think every ones has though :D I'm so excited but so emotional too. I keep crying about everything (not sad) but just because I can't wait to have her. How have things been? xx


----------



## ChiiBaby

Amber4 said:


> ChiiBaby said:
> 
> 
> I like this thread idea and i hope to get to know all of you :)
> 
> :hi: How are you? :flow:Click to expand...

Im good thankies just feel sick and tired haha :) How about you :D


----------



## Amber4

ChiiBaby said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChiiBaby said:
> 
> 
> I like this thread idea and i hope to get to know all of you :)
> 
> :hi: How are you? :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> Im good thankies just feel sick and tired haha :) How about you :DClick to expand...

Aww :hugs: Feel better soon. I feel tired and sick too however I just ate too much cake though :haha:


----------



## HellBunny

Amber4 said:


> It really has flown by! I think every ones has though :D I'm so excited but so emotional too. I keep crying about everything (not sad) but just because I can't wait to have her. How have things been? xx

I cry at odd things too, my eyes started welling up when my little boy was dancing to the music on Cbeebies! :haha: :blush: 
I'm doing good, i'; just be glad when we have had a good clear out and have got abit more organised, we don't need too much this time thank goodness x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I really really really hate her D:< *eyetwitch and kicks hormones in shins* My OH is friends with this girl he used to like. She's sweet, makes things for the baby, and is generally a nice person....and I cannot f**king STAND her. >.<
I feel like a horrible person that I hate her, but I do. I hate that my OH lives with her for the next 4 months instead of me (He is fixing up a studio apartment on their property and they are letting us live in it with the baby for free for a while..) and I hate that she gets to be a part of his life, while I am stuck here, at home, ALONE. All the time. :cry: and I am tired of bursting into tears. 

Mini-rant over.

Ooh, I got new comfy pants to wear :happydance: yays. How're all of you?


----------



## Amber4

HellBunny said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> It really has flown by! I think every ones has though :D I'm so excited but so emotional too. I keep crying about everything (not sad) but just because I can't wait to have her. How have things been? xx
> 
> I cry at odd things too, my eyes started welling up when my little boy was dancing to the music on Cbeebies! :haha: :blush:
> I'm doing good, i'; just be glad when we have had a good clear out and have got abit more organised, we don't need too much this time thank goodness xClick to expand...

Aww :D Sweet! :flow:
I bet you have most things already. Are you finding out the gender this time? x


----------



## jemmie1994

veganmama said:


> wow raspberry leaf tea is good??? ouuuuu totally makes me wanna try some
> 
> does it taste like raspberries? lol

its very good! and yep tastes like rasberries a little bit :flower:


----------



## beanzz

omg need to rant a little. I dont want children :cry: i can handle a baby but not a kid. My little brothers seriously scare me, they're animals. Ben (7) has just attacked Conor (12) and his backs bleeding.. But yea, now Ben's just crying constantly about anything (clearly tired) even about wanting a bath :dohh: im not ready for that. at all. :nope:


----------



## ChiiBaby

beanzz said:


> omg need to rant a little. I dont want children :cry: i can handle a baby but not a kid. My little brothers seriously scare me, they're animals. Ben (7) has just attacked Conor (12) and his backs bleeding.. But yea, now Ben's just crying constantly about anything (clearly tired) even about wanting a bath :dohh: im not ready for that. at all. :nope:

Im sure youll be fine :) Youll be a great mum! x


----------



## MumToBe2012

beanzz said:


> omg need to rant a little. I dont want children :cry: i can handle a baby but not a kid. My little brothers seriously scare me, they're animals. Ben (7) has just attacked Conor (12) and his backs bleeding.. But yea, now Ben's just crying constantly about anything (clearly tired) even about wanting a bath :dohh: im not ready for that. at all. :nope:

You'll be fine. Every mum has their fears, but at the end of the day children ARE hard work and there are going to be times that your LO makes you angry or is annoying. That's what kids are like unfortunately. But then kids can also be cute and sweet and be the best gift you could get. Take everyday as it comes and don't worry about the distant future, focus on the NOW.


----------



## Amber4

Getting keys to our new house tomorrow! Woohoo :)


----------



## MumToBe2012

Congrats :)


----------



## Kaisma

i want chinese im hungry


----------



## Kaisma

Amber4 said:


> Getting keys to our new house tomorrow! Woohoo :)

wooop congrats!!! x


----------



## snowfia

OH is at his friends house and I'm actually thinking about making myself a very yummy dinner and eating it by candlelight to make today a bit special as it's my due date :dohh: :haha:


----------



## MumToBe2012

snowfia said:


> OH is at his friends house and I'm actually thinking about making myself a very yummy dinner and eating it by candlelight to make today a bit special as it's my due date :dohh: :haha:

Try and eat something spicy, that should speed up your baby coming. Have a curry lol


----------



## snowfia

MumToBe2012 said:


> snowfia said:
> 
> 
> OH is at his friends house and I'm actually thinking about making myself a very yummy dinner and eating it by candlelight to make today a bit special as it's my due date :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Try and eat something spicy, that should speed up your baby coming. Have a curry lolClick to expand...

If we have anything spicy I'ma try it :haha:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Evening ladies (well evening here anyway!)
Getting so bored of waiting for baby now... have midwife thursday though will be begging for a sweep!
Feel sorry for you snowfia but happy due date :D 
All this talk about food is making me hungry... hmmm what to eat


----------



## Kaisma

OH was ordering food and I ordered cheese burger :dohh: I know, I know, I shouldnt!!! And Im watching The Biggest Loser so might not even eat that when it arrives :D this programme makes me less hungry


----------



## mommy2bee416

For some reason watching biggest loser made me even hungrier. Its kinda bad that I was always eating while watching it.


----------



## Amber4

I had a burger for tea! Was HUGE! OH had his and half of mine :haha: he's gaining weight with me too lol :D


----------



## Kaisma

Amber4 said:


> I had a burger for tea! Was HUGE! OH had his and half of mine :haha: he's gaining weight with me too lol :D

Ive noticed a little difference in my OHs body also... :D well he can also start to exercise with me when I will!


----------



## Quiche94

Amber4 said:
 

> I had a burger for tea! Was HUGE! OH had his and half of mine :haha: he's gaining weight with me too lol :D

So is my OH. Then he complains that he is getting fat, and im like seriously all is in your belly is Mcdonalds i have a fricking baby in mine. :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Don't worry! I always get the blame! But you'd think I put the food in his mouth and force him to eat it! My OH loves McDonalds too and says "It's Ambers craving" it's bloody not :dohh: lol


----------



## beanzz

mommy2bee416 said:


> For some reason watching biggest loser made me even hungrier. Its kinda bad that I was always eating while watching it.

i used to do biggest loser workouts all the time :haha: got the dvds... yet another thing i cant wait to do when im not pregnant anymore!! :haha:


----------



## MumToBe2012

I already can't wait to do my workouts again already and I'm only 17weeks along! lol


----------



## jemmie1994

Amber4 said:


> I had a burger for tea! Was HUGE! OH had his and half of mine :haha: he's gaining weight with me too lol :D

my OH is losing weight weirdly (im not stealing his food promise) :wacko: they'll be nowt left of him by time Evie comes!!


----------



## Amber4

Sorry I've not replied girls! Been so busy :dohh: we got the keys to our house on Wednesday so we've been too busy cleaning and decorating. I can't wait to move in when it's done in about 2 weeks! :D

Geez is anyone suffering from bad nerves? I don't mean being nervous about baby/labour etc. Like everything is making me jump. People speaking to me, doors opening, phone ringing. I jump out of my skin every time and I get a nervy feeling in my stomach for a good half an hour after. I don't like it :(

How's everyone? :flow:


----------



## trinaestella

Awww amber you're getting your own place soon! I'm so happy for you, and your so brave I just can't let go of my mum yet and also I need to finish my education..congratulations hun:hugs:

Yeah all throughout my pregnancy I've been feeling very vulnerable and things make me jump too! Also I don't stick up for myself anymore and let people walk all over me, I hope I go back to normal after having her :(


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Urg, Jesse's ex's mum is doing a baby-shower thing for him >.> and he is kind of making me come with him...So it is gonna be his family, some of her family (they took him in out of foster care) and he wants me to bring mine....
I feel SO awkward. I was great with his ex til she tried, consistently, to split us up. I get that he is close to her family cause he lived with them for years, but she is bringing her boyfriend JUST to piss him off. 

>.> Awkwarrrrrdnessss XD


----------



## Mb2012

^^ :wacko: Ooo major awkward lol I feel odd when I have my family and OH's family around each other but because they don't get along too well.


Maybe not the right place to put this but I'm too excited and want to share with everybody lol. My OH's sister had her little girl today :happydance: :happydance: we did have the same due date but her BP went up yesterday and they decided to go ahead and induce her. :D I'm so psyched to meet her little girl even though my OH is being such a dork about it apparently I was suppose to beat her and have our daughter first :rofl:.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Heh yeah lol. 

Aww, that's cute. :haha: I think all our OH's are dorks...or maybe that's just males ;)
C'grats to her though!


----------



## Amber4

trinaestella said:


> Awww amber you're getting your own place soon! I'm so happy for you, and your so brave I just can't let go of my mum yet and also I need to finish my education..congratulations hun:hugs:
> 
> Yeah all throughout my pregnancy I've been feeling very vulnerable and things make me jump too! Also I don't stick up for myself anymore and let people walk all over me, I hope I go back to normal after having her :(

Thanks lovely :hugs: I love having my own house. :thumbup: 

It's horrible feeling isn't it? I've always been very out spoken (when needed) but now I can't stand much confrontation. I make OH do it :nope: 

Happy FULL TERM too!!!!!!! :happydance:

Ehh, I really want to go to maccies and get a double cheese burger. I'm so hungry, as usual! I hate the way their is so much food choice when I'm out. Like McDonalds, Burger King, Subway, Sayers...like how do I choose? :growlmad: Then when I have I'll be gutted I didn't get something from somwhere else!! :dohh:


----------



## jemmie1994

Im reet in mood for a chicken bacon and mushroom pizza from dominoes but mums just made hot ham sandwhiches :( nowhere near as nommy but probably a wee bit healthier 
stupid how takeaways dont open till 4 round here could kill for some chicken noodle soup too :'(

good luck with the new house Amber!!! :D so exciting although i agree with Trina your so brave! i dont like it when im not in same room as my mum atm cant even imagine being in a different house :haha:


----------



## trinaestella

Amber4 said:


> Thanks lovely :hugs: I love having my own house. :thumbup:
> 
> It's horrible feeling isn't it? I've always been very out spoken (when needed) but now I can't stand much confrontation. I make OH do it :nope:
> 
> Happy FULL TERM too!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Ehh, I really want to go to maccies and get a double cheese burger. I'm so hungry, as usual! I hate the way their is so much food choice when I'm out. Like McDonalds, Burger King, Subway, Sayers...like how do I choose? :growlmad: Then when I have I'll be gutted I didn't get something from somwhere else!! :dohh:

Thanks m'love:hugs:
Yepp me and you are just the same! This girl went around telling people that my boyfriend wasn't the dad and instead of confronting her I went and cried to OH and then was expecting him to say something to her for me. :dohh:
So glad I'm not the only one, it must definitely be a pregnancy thing then:thumbup:

NOM. McDonalds has been just a big pregnancy craving for me as of late, I just had dinner and I am STILL hungry..I can't control myself:haha:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

OMG!! You know that feeling when you just wana twat someone square in the face!! :growlmad:
I'm not an agressive person but serious!! My piss is fizzing!!!! :grr:


----------



## Quiche94

trinaestella said:


> NOM. McDonalds has been just a big pregnancy craving for me as of late, I just had dinner and I am STILL hungry..I can't control myself:haha:[/COLOR][/FONT]

Omg Trinaim the exact same. My whole pregnancy i have been so good with eating like a health nut and haven't really had cravings but the closer im getting to the end the more i seem to eat. 
I actually cried the other night cause i didnt have my night time snack :blush:
Makes me want to have the baby soon otherwise im going to gain so much weight :flower:


----------



## trinaestella

Quiche94 said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> NOM. McDonalds has been just a big pregnancy craving for me as of late, I just had dinner and I am STILL hungry..I can't control myself:haha:[/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> Omg Trinaim the exact same. My whole pregnancy i have been so good with eating like a health nut and haven't really had cravings but the closer im getting to the end the more i seem to eat.
> I actually cried the other night cause i didnt have my night time snack :blush:
> Makes me want to have the baby soon otherwise im going to gain so much weight :flower:Click to expand...

OMG me too! since 34 weeks i've been eating more and more it's ridiculous I try my hardest to not eat so much because I want to be mindful of everyone else in the house but I can't help it loool.:dohh:


----------



## Quiche94

trinaestella said:


> Quiche94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> NOM. McDonalds has been just a big pregnancy craving for me as of late, I just had dinner and I am STILL hungry..I can't control myself:haha:[/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> Omg Trinaim the exact same. My whole pregnancy i have been so good with eating like a health nut and haven't really had cravings but the closer im getting to the end the more i seem to eat.
> I actually cried the other night cause i didnt have my night time snack :blush:
> Makes me want to have the baby soon otherwise im going to gain so much weight :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG me too! since 34 weeks i've been eating more and more it's ridiculous I try my hardest to not eat so much because I want to be mindful of everyone else in the house but I can't help it loool.:dohh:Click to expand...

I do have a confession though, me and OH went for lunch in frankie and bennys today and had a huge munch, starters, main, dessert and sides..and i ate the LOT :blush:


----------



## Amber4

I had a big roast for tea and I'm starving now :( I knew I should of accepted seconds :dohh:


----------



## trinaestella

Quiche94 said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quiche94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> NOM. McDonalds has been just a big pregnancy craving for me as of late, I just had dinner and I am STILL hungry..I can't control myself:haha:[/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> Omg Trinaim the exact same. My whole pregnancy i have been so good with eating like a health nut and haven't really had cravings but the closer im getting to the end the more i seem to eat.
> I actually cried the other night cause i didnt have my night time snack :blush:
> Makes me want to have the baby soon otherwise im going to gain so much weight :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG me too! since 34 weeks i've been eating more and more it's ridiculous I try my hardest to not eat so much because I want to be mindful of everyone else in the house but I can't help it loool.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I do have a confession though, me and OH went for lunch in frankie and bennys today and had a huge munch, starters, main, dessert and sides..and i ate the LOT :blush:Click to expand...

Lucky for some!! I haven't managed to eat much today because it's one of those days where I throw everything up..:nope:


----------



## bbyno1

Hey girls:)
Gunna try make a bit more of an effort over here.
Im always in teen parenting but need to get to know you lot a bit better too!
Anyone been watching big bro?


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

bbyno1 said:


> Hey girls:)
> Gunna try make a bit more of an effort over here.
> Im always in teen parenting but need to get to know you lot a bit better too!
> Anyone been watching big bro?

I have been :thumbup: I love Romeo lol he's such a sweetie! :flower:
x


----------



## trinaestella

Yep i have too! I hate nicole, but i must admit Romeo has really stole my heart..give me a guy like him anyday <3


----------



## NewMommy17

Hey girls jumping in the chat I miss Kyleigh Shes out with my mom and i cant go an hour without her anybody else that had their babies feel like me ?

Just wait to you have your LO's if you didn't already you'll know just what i mean


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Oh god Nicole just ... The word 'Mess' springs to mind! She was absolutely cringe worthy in that hot tub :dohh:
The twins piss me off a little bit.. Ones nastier than the other.. But the other one seems to follow.. They're proper shit stirrers!
Yess.. Romeo is fine :winkwink: Wouldnt mind taking Denise's place and being spooned by him in a green onsie lol :haha:
x


----------



## NewMommy17

OH & BETWEEN im Having Postpartum Cravings :wacko: . Lol its worse then when i was pregnant about 6 1/2 weeks ago


----------



## bbyno1

Im another Romeo fan:) He seems to be so respectful!
Hate them twins argh!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Threadbumping this :) Since I think this thread is a good idea still

I found out tonight that my OH is gonna come see me next weekend (he had told me he couldn't afford to come see me for my birthday in two weeks) :D I promptly burst into tears when he told me. ^^


----------



## Amber4

Aww :flower: that's lovely! Enjoy seeing him :hugs:

I'm not happy today. Lack of sleep making me very :grr: I wasn't amused LO got hiccups last night and it felt like they were in my fairy garden. Horrible feeling :haha:

ETA - Oh geez I'm happy now... I just remembered were going out for a carvery for tea. Food is the way to my heart :D :haha: Someones gonna have to roll me out of the pub tonight!!


----------



## Amber4

Btw I hate BB! Stupid people. I only like Natalie (Sonia from EE) is she even in there still? :blush: It's not like I watch it or anything when I have the chance :haha: I prefer the non celeb ones. Hope Frankie-Coke-Up-The-Nose has gone!!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:hugs: Heh thank you :) Oh, I hate when I get into that mood. The other night I was so angry with LO (he was having a one-man party in my belly) that I actually began to complain hoping he could hear me :blush: 

Mm, lucky! I went out to lunch with my mum yesterday though. She said she found a new place that had me written all over it,s he was right XD I ordered more than I could eat, and took four things home :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Bumping this up. I'm bored :dohh:

How are you girls? What you all been upto?

I've just moved house and now I'm settled in. I'm just waiting for my baby to come, even though she's gotta wait till full term as I still have her clothes to iron :flower: lol.


----------



## emmylou92

I love washing baby clothes, hate ironing them though. 

I used to iron everything, but now i only iron Hollies clothes, her vests tights and pjs just o in the draw.

Glad your all settled in, we moved when i was 40 weeks pregnan with hollie :dohh:

Did you get LO room all set up?


----------



## Amber4

emmylou92 said:


> I love washing baby clothes, hate ironing them though.
> 
> I used to iron everything, but now i only iron Hollies clothes, her vests tights and pjs just o in the draw.
> 
> Glad your all settled in, we moved when i was 40 weeks pregnan with hollie :dohh:
> 
> Did you get LO room all set up?

The smell of her clothes is so lovely too! I'm gonna get OH to help me iron them so won't be too bad (he's quite good at it when he wants to be lol) I'm just folding up her vests/baby grows/tights. I'll iron outfits though :flower:

40 weeks? Omg :dohh: lol. I thought 35 was bad! Bet that was tiring. I've set up all her room now, just adding finishing touches then I'll post a pic in the week. Looks lovely :flow:


----------



## emmylou92

I know took two loads to get it all moved in, but we had ppl helping thank the lord!

I cant wait to see her room!


----------



## emmylou92

Didnt help me go into labour eather, my cervix started softening at 24 weeks and stil went over by 8 days!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

It's looking like we are moving when I am at 40 weeks, since OH finishes school April 20th and I'm due the 23rd. O.O


----------

